

Ask HN: Is there a tool like codecademy for other subjects? - nurik

I tried to google etc. however, no luck. Does anyone know if there is a tool like codecademy.com out there for other subjects? Such as Anatomy? Chemistry? Physics?
======
revorad
Khan Academy is working on them. They already have lots for mathematics -
<http://www.khanacademy.org/exercisedashboard>

------
lix2333
Check out noexcuselist.com for a lot of resources

~~~
mcrider
I'm surprised there isn't one here for law. Enough people want to know
specific legal areas (not enough to practice, just enough to understand the
system), that I think this could be a very interesting area to make a
codeacademy-like site for. For instance, I know a lot of people that would
like to learn basic property/renting law and find it too difficult to go over
all of the bylaws and learn whats what.

Edit: Also wanted to say, good list!

~~~
lix2333
Maybe there is and I just haven't heard about it. I haven't been looking in
that area at all. That's a great idea though, thanks.

------
nurik
thanks for the links!

